# Homemade Trailer Hitch



## Darin (May 3, 2009)

Check out this sweet homemade trailer hitch. This thing is seriously held
on by a ratchet strap!

Looks like one of those heavy duty 10,000 lb straps though....a little duct
tape on it would be better...


----------



## nilzlofgren (May 3, 2009)

He should have bought the flatbed option.
http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/images/car_with_lumber.jpg


----------



## Darin (May 3, 2009)

HOly crap that puts my picture to shame.


----------



## slinger (May 3, 2009)

I'm speechless.:jawdrop:


----------



## Metals406 (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Metals406 (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Freyboy23 (May 3, 2009)

Metals406 said:


>



Those guys belongs in Mexico. he would fit in great!!


----------

